# RV heater question



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We have a 2007 Cougar RV. We turned on our heater and it turned on fine, but never got hot. After running for about a minute, it turned off. I turned the thermostat all the way up and it continues to do the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I know this sounds dumb, but is the propane turned on and is it full?


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, first thing I checked.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

First thing to do is see if the A/C works on cool. This will check the thermostat for operation if it has a heat and cool one on it. Then if the A/C works fine then check fuses some models have fuses for fan only and control only. The unit works off 12 volts so it is getting power to the fan and probably the thermostat because it runs when you demand it to. It is either a gas problem or a control on the gas valve problem. Try to turn the tank divider valve at the propane tanks to the other side sometimes this will fix the problem with gas flow. There are several things that can cause the problem inside the the unit. Dirt dabers get in there and build nest on the auto igniter for the gas and such. The unit is doing what it is suppose to do if it detects no gas present . That is gonna be the culprit.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I had a dirt dabbler make a home on my old rv heater ignition.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

My 05 Couger did the same thing. Mice had gotten in through the outside vent and built a nest - kept it from firing up.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Where is the igniter located?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Got to snopping around on the RV this afternoon. Took the plastic cover off of the outside of the RV.When I turn on the heater on the inside, I can hear a clicking sound. The clicking sound is coming from inside the metal covering with the two vents. I can also smell propane coming from this area. Im sure what I am hearing is the igniter trying to ignite the propane. Any ideas what to look for or try?


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

One of these could help. Mine wont light but I think I have a mud dauber issue

http://video.search.yahoo.com/searc...2?p=+Surburban++rv+furnace&ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Could be several different things. It is turning on the fan to clear the burner but is not lighting so it goes off after about a minute. Something could be hanging the sail switch-make sure it is moving freely. also check to see if igniter is plugged in and has not vibrated loose. One little known problem can be low gas pressure. The heater has a low pressure cutoff so it will not light if it thinks there is a leak somewhere. You can check to gas pressure at the cook stove if you have a gauge. Most Rv's have a non adjustable regulator that can weaken over time. Needs at least 8oz. pressure to light. I learned this after spending several cold Oct. nights in the back country of Colorado. Put in a new adjustable regulator -- problem solved! Good luck!!


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

If you can hear clicking then the relay for the ignighter is working but if you don't hear a snap then the spark is probably not happening. You smell propane so the gas valve is probably working. There should be a braided wire with a copper tube beside it will lead to the ignighter assy. Pull it out and check for a nest or something. The sail switch is working fine because the unit turns on with demand and shuts off on non ignight.


----------

